# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  Donirajte knjige ženskoj kaznionici u Požegi

## ivarica

Tijekom ljetnih mjeseci udruga RODA poziva javnost, ali i nakladnike, da se priključe akciji skupljanja knjiga za biblioteku Ženske kaznionice u Požegi.

Mnogi zatvorenici i zatvorenice uživaju u čitanju, knjige su njihovi otvoreni prozori. One su način njegovanja uma, ispunjavaju mnoge sate provedene u zatvoru. Ovom akcijom RODA želi opremiti biblioteku Kaznionice novim i kvalitetnim naslovima, pružiti zatvorenicama priliku za oplemenjivanje, učenje, ali i opuštanje i razonodu.
Akcije slanja knjiga u zatvore odlično su prihvaćene u svijetu. Zašto slati knjige u zatvore?

jer zatvorenici/zatvorenice tako koriste vrijeme provedeno u zatvoru kako bi unaprijedili svoje vještine, znanja i prilike za društvenu inkluziju po izlasku iz zatvorajer će neki zatvorenici/zatvorenice tek u zatvorima otkriti užitak i korist čitanja,čitanjem pospješuju mogućnosti vlastitog zapošljavanja nakon izlaska,zatvorenicima pokazujemo da je nekom do njih stalo,spoznaja da je nekom stalo može promijeniti nečiji život,zatvori su, složit ćete se, idealna prilika za čitanje.*Pridružite se akciji i pošaljite nam knjige koje će koristiti zatvorenicama u Požegi. Izaberite knjige sa svojih polica, poklonite one koje su vas oduševile, koje su vas promijenile, ali, i one koje su vas nasmijale, opustile, one koje ćete ovog ljeta čitati na plažama.*
Knjige mogu biti i mekanog i tvrdog uveza, a ako su rabljene, molimo da budu u dobrom/izvrsnom stanju. Molimo da ne šaljete časopise, priručnike koji nisu više primjenjivi (zastarjeli informatički priručnici i sl), oštećene knjige. Uz knjige ne šaljite osobne poruke.
_Udruga Roda provodi projekt MA#ME - osnaživanje zatvorenica za roditeljsku ulogu i tržište rada, u okviru IPA instrumenata predpristupne pomoći, IV komponenata - Razvoj ljudskih potencijala. Tijekom provedbe projekta susrećemo se s potrebama zatvorenika/ca koje bi se, uz manji angažman zajednice, mogle učinkovito riješiti. Ova akcija je jedna od takvih._
_U veljači ove godine RODA je donirala 100 kompleta knjiga o roditeljstvu zatvorenicima u hrvatskim zatvorima, a ovom ljetnom akcijom želimo potaknuti javnost da sudjeluje doniranjem različitih korisnih naslova jer vjerujemo da zatvorske knjižnice i opismenjavanje igraju važnu ulogu u planiranju reintegracije. Tako se može smanjiti recidivizam i doprinijeti povećanju sigurnosti i uspjeha zajednice._
Molimo da knjige šaljete kao običnu pošiljku, o vlastitom trošku, na adresu:
*RODA*
*Čanićeva 14*
*10000 Zagreb*
*napomena “Knjige za MA#ME”*
Zahvaljujemo na donaciji vaših knjiga, poštarine i vremena. Akcija traje do 1. listopada 2014.
O napretku akcije, ali i o projektu čitajte na Rodinom portalu i Facebook stranici.

----------


## emily

:Very Happy:

----------


## Apsu

Da li se knjige mogu donjeti u canicevu ili je obavezno postom?

----------


## apricot

mogu se donijeti u Gnijezdo
najbolje u vrijeme prodaje pelena, ako je moguće

----------


## rossa

Divna ideja. Ja svoje donosim na jesen

----------


## Rivendell

kad promijenite vrijeme prodaje  :Smile:

----------


## emily

podizem :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

knjige se mogu donijeti i van vremena prodaje, ali onda bi bilo dobro nazvati da budete sigurni da ne poljubite vrata

----------


## Mojca

Biljezim. 
Imam i ja viška. 
Može i na engleskom?

----------


## Lutonjica

molimo da budu na hrvatskom.
na engleskom možete donirati knjižnici pipillotta koja skuplja knjige za azilante  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Super!

----------


## Zuska

A zašto ne i na engleskom? Ja sam se vodila time da sigurno neke od žena znaju i engleski i da bi im možda bilo fora čitati neke laganije romane na engleskom čisto da ga usavrše. Mada mi je i knjižnica za azilante super inicijativa...

----------


## ivarica

ostavile smo nekoliko knjiga na engleskom (laksu literaturu) za zatvorenice, ali kako paralelno ide akcija za azilante, saljemo ostalo njima

----------


## Minda

je li moguće donijeti knjige u RODU u nekom terminu?

----------


## ivarica

najbolje utorkom i cetvrtkom od 12 do 16

----------


## Apsu

Di je čanićeva, jel to blizu trga francuske? 
Na gps mi ne nalazi tu ulicu, a na kompu mi pokaze kraj trga francuske..

----------


## ivarica

> Di je čanićeva, jel to blizu trga francuske? 
> Na gps mi ne nalazi tu ulicu, a na kompu mi pokaze kraj trga francuske..



da
šprobaj upisati na gps gjure čanića

----------


## spajalica

da dotice se s njim. na krizanju Ul. grada Mainza 
https://www.google.hr/maps/place/%C4...0be6413b?hl=en

----------


## Apsu

> da
> šprobaj upisati na gps gjure čanića


e pa tako!  :Laughing:  To je našlo!

----------

